# SWAT Medic



## newguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

Quick question...how does one become a SWAT Medic? Do they become a NREMT-P/FF then request to be on the local Police/Sheriff's dept's SWAT team? Is the process easy or really competative? What courses would help me?

I'm looking into moving in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 6, 2009)

It all depends on the department. If they have SWAT medics assigned or if they go in without them. Best answer would be from the source.


----------



## HAZMAT (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say that it depends on the police department. Having your Paramedic is a good start but if you are looking at more of the law enforcement side of things I recommend a degree in criminal justice. You could get into the reserve program and some departments pay for your academy.

- HAZMAT


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 6, 2009)

*Read some more in this section, ther's is quite a lot in the responses.*

Welcome aboard.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!! Look thru this forum there is a lot about it and not too old....If you need more PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome to the madhouse.... I would check around your local PD. Around here we have FD medics do stand-by. My local PD has one SWAT member that is AEMT trained and are putting him through Paramedic School. If you have any questions dont hesitate to ask... all of us are more than willing to help.


----------

